# Ebay seller Premiumknifesupply.inc



## Jim (Jan 18, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/usr/premiumknifesupply.inc

Has anyone used them? 

A couple months ago I made a purchase and had some issues with the product vs the description. I wrote a couple times and never got a reply. I sent another message and got a one word reply. The point to leave feedback has passed as well as the point where a claim could be made. Its less than 50 bucks so I am not taking a big hit. I guess this is just a cautionary tale.


----------



## Mr.Svinarich (Jan 18, 2014)

I've always had good experiences with them.


----------



## apicius9 (Jan 18, 2014)

I tried once and had some buffalo horn from them but it was way below my standard, so I never went back and tried other things they offer.

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 18, 2014)

Never used them.


----------



## Nmko (Jan 18, 2014)

Got some spacers from him awhile back, He cut up some kydex to small strips and sent that... nothing like the description/picture. I sent him a message explaining that to him and he refunded the money immediately...


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Jan 18, 2014)

I hate how you only have a limited time to leave a reply on ebay.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Jan 20, 2014)

ChuckTheButcher said:


> I hate how you only have a limited time to leave a reply on ebay.



60 days to leave feedback and 45 days to issue a paypal claim. No transaction should ever take that long to come to a satisfactory conclusion. I'm an avid eBayer, buyer and seller. If something's not right I contact the seller to give them a chance to fix it. If they try shenanigans, I file a claim immediately. eBay almost always rules in the buyers favor, which is not always good as a seller but I'll save that rant for another day lol.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Jan 20, 2014)

Erilyn75 said:


> 60 days to leave feedback and 45 days to issue a paypal claim. No transaction should ever take that long to come to a satisfactory conclusion.


You know there were several times in my experience with Ebay when it took more then 60 days to deliver packages to Russia. And I can't just blame sellers because it's a fault of Russian Post.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Jan 20, 2014)

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> You know there were several times in my experience with Ebay when it took more then 60 days to deliver packages to Russia. And I can't just blame sellers because it's a fault of Russian Post.



Yes I agree. When we were overseas it sometimes took awhile for things to get to us if it wasn't mailed priority. In those times I just crossed my fingers and prayed I purchased from an honest seller.


----------

